# Growing hops in SE Qld



## Exile (9/7/15)

Just got hold of some Chinook, Cascade and Nugget rhizomes, and bought some of these pots

http://www.bunnings.com.au/homeleisure-reko-510mm-growers-plastic-pot-black_p2943717

Does anyone is SE Qld have problems with these black pots get really hot during growing season?
Also when growing hops in SE Qld, do you grow them with morning sun and afternoon shade, or is full sun all day ok?


----------



## hoppy2B (11/7/15)

Full sun and lots of water.


----------



## Exile (12/7/15)

Cheers hoppy
Might just get some of this http://www.bunnings.com.au/project-panel-900-x-600-x-3mm-white-corflute_p0390160 and put around the pots, hopefully it should keep the sun from cooking the black plastic pots


----------



## hoppy2B (12/7/15)

Where are you going to position your pots Exile? It is best if you have them on soil where they can put their roots out of the bottom of the pots into the ground. That allows them to gather more nutrients and water.

Hops will take temperatures up to 45 C as long as they get plenty of water. Water stress in the heat will really knock them around. Make sure you water them a lot in hot weather.


----------



## Exile (12/7/15)

This is part of my yard, thinking i should put the pots where the red lines are. Not sure which line tho.







My hops are planted in these containers atm






I was given a young Chinook rhizome back in march


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj_TadFc09o


atm its still got a bit of green left, but I am planning on moving it to a pot soon


----------



## hoppy2B (12/7/15)

Looks pretty good. You might want to spray the grass with Glyphosate under and around where you plan to place your pots to stop the grass growing up into your pots, assuming it is couch grass or something like that.


----------



## spog (12/7/15)

Exile said:


> Cheers hoppy
> Might just get some of this http://www.bunnings.com.au/project-panel-900-x-600-x-3mm-white-corflute_p0390160 and put around the pots, hopefully it should keep the sun from cooking the black plastic pots


Grab some light coloured shade cloth (helps reflect neat )and loosely wrap it around the pots,this will allow air circulation around the pots as well as keeping the pots shaded and not getting too hot then cooking the rhizomes.
Keep the pots off of concrete or pavers as these will heat the bottoms of the pots as well .


----------



## Exile (12/7/15)

Great idea fellas will do, I will keep this page updated :kooi:


----------



## kevo (12/7/15)

I have used the same pots myself and haven't had any worries with the pots themselves.

A few years back I had a similar setup and at the end if the season found that massive roots had grown out the sides of the pots into the garden they were set up in. So I would suggest putting a saucer under them or sitting them up off ground level to keep an eye out for any roots making their way out into the world. 

Kev


----------



## oakburner (21/7/15)

I agree with spog about keeping their roots cool and soil moisture stable if you can. I had seven in the ground and four in 50l nursery pots last year.
In SEQ it's a balancing act between maximising sunlight hours and air circulation on the bines, but minimising root system temps.
Ensure good drainage for the pots..... They don't like wet feet.

My cascade and cluster with roots in the ground on the S and E sides of the house were much happier than NW facing.... Similar sunlight hours...same soil prep.

Ground bines heaps more vigorous than the pots...

Just my experiences here in the Sunny Coast hinterland.

OB


----------



## oakburner (21/7/15)

I just re-read and thought I should clarify.... One of the big differences for SEQ is Humidity. Hence why I mentioned air circulation....
Most cooler climate plants suffer fungal issues in SEQ....

OB


----------



## Exile (24/7/15)

Have had to move the pots under some shelter as we have had almost a week of rain here on the gold coast


One week old cascade atm






And today my Nugget has shown some life 






Just waiting now on the other Cascade and Chinooks to start


----------



## Exile (2/8/15)

After 2 Weeks I have added a temporary trellis till i work out what I want to do 






My second week old Cascade is still mellowing out






Same with the Nugget






One week old cascade has shot up like a rocket






Biggest surprise is my second Chinook, This is only 1 week old, Its about a foot tall


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Those big black pots can get hot and dry out quickly, so keep an eye on them


----------



## Exile (2/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Those big black pots can get hot and dry out quickly, so keep an eye on them


I was given some of this http://i00.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/1681094972/duct_wrap_insulation_foil_bubble_wrap_insulation.jpg Should be shiny enough to piss of the neighbors

Just haven't had time between beers to do it yet lol


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Just make sure the pot stays moist.

Hops like moist but hate dry or wet


----------



## Exile (2/8/15)

Pots are now pissing off the neighbors 
Leaving the last chinook till it gets going. Got a feeling its gone to hop heaven


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/8/15)

Nice kelpie


----------



## Exile (15/8/15)

So four weeks in and the nugget and second cascade have stalled

Nugget is 40mm high





Second cascade is 80mm high






However the second chinook and the first cascade are going good

First Cascade is 450mm high





Second chinook is 550mm high





Updated the trellis today to a couple old street sign poles sitting on two Umbrella Base's http://www.bunnings.com.au/marquee-15kg-concrete-umbrella-base_p3191261
The trellis will be ok for a few months but I may need to drop a couple sand bags on the bases eventually






At this stage im only watering them once every 2 days with a feed of Seasol every 2 weeks http://www.bunnings.com.au/seasol-1l-liquid-seaweed-fertiliser-concentrate_p3012812


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/8/15)

Powerfeed is also great to use mixed with seasol


----------



## blekk (15/8/15)

Can highly recommend organic xtra and a small bag will last ages!


----------



## Exile (16/8/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Powerfeed is also great to use mixed with seasol





blair said:


> Can highly recommend organic xtra and a small bag will last ages!


Thanks fellas i will check them out while im at the green shed this morning


----------

